# Yay! The first Litter of a new start!



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I am just getting back into breeding again and I just had my first litter today. I am thrilled! She had 9, probably Wednesday I'll cull it down to 4 or 5. It's so nice to have babies around again! I'll try and take a few new pictures tomorrow.

Here was the breeding -

Doe, Canyon 









Buck, Petey


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

what a pretty doe


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Canyon is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Thanks! When I first got her, I loved her color, markings & personality but I wasn't crazy about the satin. Now that it's grown on me I really am starting to like it more. I hope some of her babies are satin too. So far there are 3 black eyed pups and the rest are red eyed.


----------

